# Wesley Snipes Just Asked If He Can Run Up My Steps



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

He's outside on Churchill way now... 

There filming something new with him in... and they want him running up the steps.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 22, 2006)

Well thats a differant start to the day


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

maybe its Blade 4

Cardiff is over run with Zombie goth/emo kids ans he's here to kill them all ?


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

Did you say yes?


Or did you say no?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

we gave him the all clear... however i might nip out and trip him up and tape it.. send it in to you been framed, they must pay more if its him falling over ?!?!?

Some of Doctor Who is filmed here also...


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 22, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Cardiff is over run with Zombie goth/emo kids ans he's here to kill them all ?



Thats just a documentary, surely?


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> we gave him the all clear...



that makes him virtually your friend


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

how much did ya get for it?
wear and tear like


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

They just came in the front doors with about 10 armed police.. they came up to reception shouting and point guns... was scary even tho i knew they was not real... lol


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

I love playing *pretend* 

You're having the best day ever


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 22, 2006)

Take some pictures of the filming, upload to flickr and link here!!!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I love playing *pretend*
> 
> You're having the best day ever



take a walk down churchill way now. ill meet you if you like.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm not in Wales/Cymru 

But I could *pretend* I am couldn't I?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

thats the best thing about you, you can do whatever you like.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Take some pictures of the filming, upload to flickr and link here!!!




Cant upload in work, but did take some video clips of the cops rushing the door... will upload later.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

where is churchill way (far from broadway?) and are they still there?
might come and take a pic for pieye


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

It's off queen st... there still here yes.

Fuk him anyways... he can wait till its on DVD then eat his words.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

found it! no worries, which end?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

bottom end, outside the British Gas office... next to landmark place. The big mirrored building is British gas,


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

just had a word, there here for a few more hours....


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

ta, will be down in a bit


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 22, 2006)

We want pictures dammit!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> We want pictures dammit!



Thats me on the right.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

no it's not!

he's got armour on too!

he's an actor as well!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

you saying im not an actor as well ?

and why cant i wear armour ?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

WAY COOL BOB
nice one


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

See all the cops... ? 

i got a video clip of them coming in the front doors... will post it up later...

Not sure who the female star is. guess she is a new face !??!

Will send some pics to heat and get my £50 for being so cool and stuff init

Bob


----------



## Idaho (Jun 22, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I love playing *pretend*
> 
> You're having the best day ever



That caused me the longest chuckle I have had at a post for many months 

Snipes looks like he did in Demolition Man.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

where is PieEye now then ?


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

having lunch.

so was that really you then?


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jun 22, 2006)

Wicked thread title


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 22, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> That caused me the longest chuckle I have had at a post for many months
> 
> Snipes looks like he did in Demolition Man.


So this isn't real then?  Wesley Snipes hasn't just run up Bob's steps?    

Just paint 'gullible' on my forehead shall I?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> having lunch.
> 
> so was that really you then?




No the picture is not me,,, the rest is real...

So there


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

Aw - you looked quite fierce - until it wasn't you that is.

So you were playing pretend as well?  Golly - you can't trust anyone around here


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

^ What she said


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 22, 2006)

Way to go BOB, now if only I could get this chunk of potato out of my sinus.


----------



## Kameron (Jun 22, 2006)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Wicked thread title


Not a single impure though had crossed my mind when reading this thread until your post made me consider what "run up my steps" might be a euphemism for.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

well he's walking up and down Churchill way now and theres loads of kids and stuff there now... battery gone on phone so cant take anymore pics...


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

just rang a mate in the South Wales Echo to get him to fake this story for me also..  so you might read it in there tomorrow


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 22, 2006)

Top......


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

Are you sick in your head, Bob?  Did any of this happen at all?  

<scared of pretend>


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

It's all real ( other than the photo, which is real but its not really me )

i was just stood 2 foot away from him, looking cool with a match stick in his mouth.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 22, 2006)

I was once in a famous london nightclub when Wesley Snipes was there. He was attempted to pull birds with the line "I'm Wesley Snipes, do you want to join my party?" 

Alas for Wesley he was failing miserably as noone believed he really was Wesley Snipes. All except for one lady, who although she recognised him, didn't fancy him


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> i was just stood 2 foot away from him, looking cool with a match stick in his mouth.



your pronouns are all fucked up.

Did _you _have the matchstick in your mouth or did _he_?


----------



## llantwit (Jun 22, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Are you sick in your head, Bob?  Did any of this happen at all?
> 
> <scared of pretend>



It happened. I saw him in a police car chase opposite where I work a few days ago.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

Or is it the clauses - I don't know but it reads funny


----------



## llantwit (Jun 22, 2006)

Wesley, not Bob, that is. And no matchsticks were involved.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 22, 2006)

Kameron said:
			
		

> Not a single impure though had crossed my mind when reading this thread until your post made me consider what "run up my steps" might be a euphemism for.


 
Don't get it.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't worry - Kameron sees innuendo where there is none all the time.  

I think he saw bumsex there.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm just off to go and 'take a lunchtime stroll' gnuff gnuff...


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

you are _terrible_!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

ok just nicked a good digi cam of security and took some shots.. will upload them in a bit,,, need to get them on this PC


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0770806/

This is the film it's for


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

_Nowhere _does it say it's set in Wales/Cymru


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

cool


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

[img=http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/9100/imag10651pp.th.jpg]
he was there!
and loads of office twats getting in the way


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

mr snipes and his stuntman/body double



http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/9963/imag10665kn.jpg


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice one mate,,,, can i be trusted now then ?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

His stuntman is white!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Nice one mate,,,, can i be trusted now then ?


hehe  i trust ya!
any doubters, check the billingual traffic cone, meh!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> His stuntman is white!


no silly that was some psycho with a pretend gun.
his stuntman did seem to have a different shade of brown hoody on though   go figure, and stuff


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

look at how unlike him his body double is.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> look at how unlike him his body double is.


innit!
taller, blacker and different hoody! and there were loads of thickos who couldn't tell which one was which


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

there where some people saying " who is wesley snipes anyway ? "


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

i got some good close shots just trying to get them on this PC. the security system is diffrent here.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

nad some suits were like, 'wot, he gets paid millions for walking down the street, easy, i could do that'  so after a while of their drivel i had to ask if 'pushing pens was harder'  raaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

right im off to Hyde park in a bit to meet DJ Shadow im carying his tunes for him tomorrow*... the upshot of that is i wont get the better photos up on here till Monday now as im in London. 







* may or may not have made that bit up.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

You're a crock of shit, Bob.

I'm ignoring you from now on


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

yes i staged the whole thing just to piss you off,,, it's kinda like you been framed but over the internet... cost me a fortune but had the right effect in the end..

Cheers


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

Excellent work


----------



## llantwit (Jun 22, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Excellent work


Do yous two know each other or something? -> some odd chemistry between you. Kinda  .


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

Dont know him, he just blazed in here saying i was playing pretend and hurting what little feelings i have left.

In the 15 seconds we spent together last night did you think i looked like a liar ?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Dont know him, he just blazed in here saying i was playing pretend and hurting what little feelings i have left.
> 
> In the 15 seconds we spent together last night did you think i looked like a liar ?



her! and dub'l love ya head in (he's not a fighter)


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Dont know him, he just blazed in here saying i was playing pretend and hurting what little feelings i have left.
> 
> In the 15 seconds we spent together last night did you think i looked like a liar ?




hush my one - the internet has _ears_!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

he's a she !!!  

God it's getting like Big Brother in here....

I am, really going now, home to pack to go to London... Wireless Fest tomorrow. 

See you all on the flip side...


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Kameron (Jun 22, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Don't worry - Kameron sees innuendo where there is none all the time.


Huh... huh.. Outraged I am!  Who said anything about Welcome mats? Outraged I tell you.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 22, 2006)

......who the fuck is Wesley Snipes?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 22, 2006)

Snipes is Van Helsing with attitude.


----------



## TeeJay (Jun 22, 2006)

Some more photographs from Cardiff: http://news.superiorpics.com/2006/06/20/BEHIND_THE_SCENES__THE_SHOOTER.html


----------



## 1927 (Jun 22, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> _Nowhere _does it say it's set in Wales/Cymru



oh yes it does


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 22, 2006)

Errr... so Wesley Snipes is a priest who works for the CIA? 

So what's he doing in Cardiff?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Errr... so Wesley Snipes is a priest who works for the CIA?
> 
> So what's he doing in Cardiff?



coz it was too cold in Canada?
from 1927's link


> Filming Locations for The Shooter (2007)
> 
> Bulgaria
> 
> ...


 
i was in sainsburys on way back and the kiddie at the till asked me if i knew anything bout mr snipes being in town, so i said yeah just seen im down there and his scottih workmate on the till backing on to him said 'no way, why would he come to britain, no wae etc' so i goes 'why the fuck not? they got to film somewhere' and then he starts banging on abot going to get an autograph, so i pissed on his chips and told him he'd have no chance and there were 100's of people down there trying to get close to him


----------



## ddraig (Jun 23, 2006)

*Carnage on Clifton st!*

even tho wesley'd long gone by the looks of it, the traffic and rubberneckers was carnage just now.
his stuntman was still about tho


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 26, 2006)

well here are some close ones for you....


----------



## lostexpectation (Jun 26, 2006)

what about rhona mitra!!!


----------

